

Miso API Developer Contest - angiebui
http://blog.gomiso.com/2011/03/28/announcing-the-miso-api-developer-contest/

======
angiebui
Got an idea for a great new feature in Miso? How about turning it into a new
Miso app?

We are just finishing up Miso's public API -- check out full documentation at
gomiso.com/developers -- and to celebrate we're launching Miso's first
Developer Contest.

The objective is simple: Build an awesome app using the Miso API. The prize: A
brand new iPad 2 and have your new app featured by Miso!

Submissions must be made by May 10, 2011 at 12 noon PST and must leverage
Miso's API. Full entry explanation and rules can be found at:
[http://blog.gomiso.com/2011/03/28/announcing-the-miso-api-
de...](http://blog.gomiso.com/2011/03/28/announcing-the-miso-api-developer-
contest)

To get started, please sign-up here: <http://miso.io/eAQJJK>.

Any questions? Shoot an email to api@gomiso.com.

------
michuk
If you're looking for a miso-like api but for cinema check-ins and local movie
recommendations try this: <http://filmaster.org/display/DEV/API> (the project
is open source, btw)

